

Astroturfing? "Why I'm not worried about Japan’s nuclear reactors." - kgarten
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=de&q=cache%3Ageniusnow.com%2F2011%2F03%2F15%2Fthe-strange-case-of-josef-oehmen%2F++&btnG=Suche&lr=

======
th0ma5
Google cache of a story about a google cache? The link raises questions, but I
can't tell that it answers any of them.

